# 3d repair kit



## Huskyhunter (Oct 7, 2007)

I tried the cherokee magic 3d target repair kit, I followed the directions exactly. I shot it today and have it shot out already, the foam is not self healing at all, can anyone recomend a kit that actually works and is dense and self healing? Has anyone tried the longhorn kit? thanks


----------



## psevenom2004 (Dec 8, 2006)

Did you mix it right because i have filled my targets and it works just fine and mine heals itself.......


----------



## Huskyhunter (Oct 7, 2007)

Mixed it as the directions said, maybe i got a bad batch.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Give me a pm. I've only repaired a couple hundred targets so I might be able help. I have pics of after repairs. 

??? I've never tried the Cherokee Kit. I have used the McKenzie kits (I think McKenzie) and they work. I don't think any of the kits work like the original target itself. The kits I use are 1/3 hardener and 2/3 foam. You have fiddle with the mix sometimes because of temperature or whatever. I use a bit more foam than hardener to start. I never cared for the white foam kits - texture was never quite right.

??? Does your kit require a mold to hold foam, make it build up pressure? 

Hints: Watch weather conditions - too cool, high humdity is no good. Don't set targets on concrete while repairing or as the foam is curing. Concrete effects them - just concrete will suck the life from a car battery. I set mine off the ground, usually in my garage on a table depending on size. I repair large targets, like the Delta Buffalo, outside and when weather conditions are good.

Over flow foam: Invest in a regular horse rasp - for horses, hooves. Careful! This rasp will work down foam fast.

Hint: Regardless of instructions, never take any more foam out of target than you actually have - depth wise. The foam you take out is probably better than the foam kit you put back in. Mine came instructions of 4 and 6" jig saw blades. I used standard length, couple inches, 90 +% of the time.


----------



## 8PT (Feb 28, 2003)

Sonny Thomas, sounds like you are quite experienced with repairing targets. I need to repair about 12-15 targets for starters. I have used the Magic Fix kit once before and it worked fairly well but not like the original foam. Can you tell me where you get your foam from and what size units it comes in? What color does the cured foam end up being? A PM or email would be fine if you had rather give the info that way.

Thanks
Tommy


----------



## foamyfan612 (Jul 18, 2011)

Can you also give me a email to tell me what kit you use thanks my email is [email protected]


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

The best repair kit on the market is by far the www.3-dcountry.com stuff.

Call George he will hook you up with the good stuff.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I'll 2Nd that 3D country are the best kit's I have ever used bar none.George is a great guy he will help you out as much as he can .


----------



## pbdollar (May 1, 2005)

Our club has done over 100 repairs with 3- Country material. We think it is far better than anything else out there.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

3d-country

Repaired mine this year. Have hundreds of shots into it and it shows no signs of even being shot yet.

George will walk you through the procedure.
It's Easy

Bill


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

One more vote for 3D country. George's repairs look great and hold up better then the originals.


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

nothing better than 3d country


----------



## dairyboy4 (Jun 24, 2007)

subscribed


----------

